# Best tiller skiff around 30k



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

Rocksteady1 said:


> Im thinking about planning to make a purchase.
> 
> Whats the general consensus on which tiller skiff is the best?
> 
> ...


pretty cool Maverick just listed in the classifieds....


----------



## Rocksteady1 (Apr 14, 2020)

fatman said:


> pretty cool Maverick just listed in the classifieds....


That ones not for me. Want brand new and four stroke.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

The Outlaw would be my choice in that class of skiff.


----------



## CoastalGAfisher07 (Nov 21, 2010)

All of the skiffs you mentioned would probably be a good fit. Hells Bay Eldora, East Cape Glide, Drake Outlaw, Salt Marsh Heron 16, Ankona Caicos and Advent, Cayo 173 come to mind as the ones I would be looking at in that price range.


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

Rocksteady1 said:


> That ones not for me. Want brand new and four stroke.


.


----------



## Lee Singleton (Jul 3, 2018)

Love my emerger, it’s the smoothest and most dry ride, buy it drafts every bit of 8”.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Tiller Gordon waterman on Facebook market place. Just reduced to $37K. Could probably make an offer and get close to your number. New Yamaha 70 on it.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I really like the looks and specs on the Xplor x18.


----------



## Joe Capin (Apr 5, 2017)

xplor x18


----------



## Rocksteady1 (Apr 14, 2020)

ZaneD said:


> The Outlaw would be my choice in that class of skiff.


I like it. Local too.


----------



## Rocksteady1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Sublime said:


> I really like the looks and specs on the Xplor x18.


You like that better than the Drake outlaw?


----------



## ZisMe (Sep 29, 2014)

Ive had first hand experience with caimen, outlaw, and glide. I would put the caimen in a slightly different class than the others as it drafts a bit more but rides much softer. My favorite of the three is the Outlaw, but if you cross bigger waters and dont need super skinny, then Caimen.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

A tiller Waterman would be the ideal IMHO. I like those Xplor skiffs also...Harry Spear was involved in their early design. Not sure how far they have deviated from those Spear designs as they have expanded their line of skiffs.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

You didn't mention crossing any big water or not. Yes, the Outlaw and Caimen both run 20" motors , but they also have elevated transom notches to do so. The Xplor x18 is a true 20" transom.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

I would guess most of the skiffs listed will come in over $30k....I'm having a tiller Heron 16 (30hp suzuki) built soon that is sub $30k. I will say all listed are badass skiffs, i looked at some of them as well as a few others (Dolphin, Hells Bay) but most were outside what I had budgeted for and meeting the parameters I had set.


----------



## Rocksteady1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Sublime said:


> You didn't mention crossing any big water or not. Yes, the Outlaw and Caimen both run 20" motors , but they also have elevated transom notches to do so. The Xplor x18 is a true 20" transom.


Id fish mainly in the crystal coast area of NC. Not majorly big water. Weekends are worse lol.


----------



## gh_estero (Feb 22, 2019)

Love my Outlaw! Probably will run you a bit more than $30 but this boat is badass. Runs and floats absurdly shallow. Very stable in comparison to some of the other boats in the class.


----------



## matthew lofton (Apr 10, 2019)

Might be worth looking at the Wrightwater 16, built by Jonathan Glasser/SkiffWorx.


----------



## Rocksteady1 (Apr 14, 2020)

matthew lofton said:


> Might be worth looking at the Wrightwater 16, built by Jonathan Glasser/SkiffWorx.


I asked for specs. I was wondering about beam. It’s not on their website as yet. Or power.


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

@Rocksteady1 really glad you posted this as I'm in a similar position, but looking for a bit cheaper and prioritizing a tunnel. Looking hard at Sabine Skiffs as the idea of an aluminum hull is pretty appealing.

From what I remember, the Micro base price is around $24,000 and the Versatile starts around $30,000, but don't quote me on that. The micro looks born for a tiller, and Captain Scott Null out of Port O'Connor has a tiller on his Versatile.

Interested to see what other options come up on this thread!


----------



## Rocksteady1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Cory Michner said:


> @Rocksteady1 really glad you posted this as I'm in a similar position, but looking for a bit cheaper and prioritizing a tunnel. Looking hard at Sabine Skiffs as the idea of an aluminum hull is pretty appealing.
> 
> From what I remember, the Micro base price is around $24,000 and the Versatile starts around $30,000, but don't quote me on that. The micro looks born for a tiller, and Captain Scott Null out of Port O'Connor has a tiller on his Versatile.
> 
> Interested to see what other options come up on this thread!


Thank you. I’ve been in a couple tiller flats skiffs and I think it’s cooler. More authentic. If I was not going to ever fish really(!) skinny I’d go for a console but I feel like tiller is the way.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Talk to Harry Spear, I bet he can get you into something in that price range


----------



## matthew lofton (Apr 10, 2019)

Best bet is to contact Jonathan on Instagram. I have a 16 on order right now but It’s going to be several more weeks before I get it as he’s still working on the top cap.


----------



## Rocksteady1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Fishshoot said:


> Tall to Harry Spear, I bet he get you into something in that price range





matthew lofton said:


> Best bet is to contact Jonathan on Instagram. I have a 16 on order right now but It’s going to be several more weeks before I get it as he’s still working on the top cap.



glasser? What motor will come with that 16?


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Hard to find many of the above suggested skiffs for 30k. I priced out a tiller Cayo, and it was around that price. A Glasser skiff would be cool or Eldora or Simple Skiff. 

As for Spear skiff, I wouldn’t touch one with a 24’ pole. My buddy just refused delivery of one, because the build quality was so poor. Harry acknowledged that it leaked, so drilled an extra drain (rather than fix the leak lol). Looked like a 3rd grader built it. Another buddy has his Spear at a fiberglass shop, because it leaks between the deck and hull.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

TidewateR said:


> Hard to find many of the above suggested skiffs for 30k. I priced out a tiller Cayo, and it was around that price. A Glasser skiff would be cool or Eldora or Simple Skiff.
> 
> As for Spear skiff, I wouldn’t touch one with a 24’ pole. My buddy just refused delivery of one, because the build quality was so poor. Harry acknowledged that it leaked, so drilled an extra drain (rather than fix the leak lol). Looked like a 3rd grader built it.


Leaks where? I had a Spear and really liked it. Everyone knows the fit and finish on a Spear isn't up there with a Drake, Hells Bay etc, but neither is the price. 



TidewateR said:


> Another buddy has his Spear at a fiberglass shop, because it leaks between the deck and hull.


 As far as leaking between the deck and hull, there are plenty of high end skiffs that do that.


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

If your looking for a entry level skiff with a smooth dry ride check out a Native Culture Nc15. Hit me up if you have any questions


----------



## matthew lofton (Apr 10, 2019)

Rocksteady1 said:


> glasser? What motor will come with that 16?


It will be powered with a 25 Yamaha


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Sublime said:


> As far as leaking between the deck and hull, there are plenty of high end skiffs that do that.


And that somehow makes it acceptable? Because some high end skiffs leaks it’s cool?

Bahahahah!!!!


----------



## Gary240 (Jul 5, 2021)

Rocksteady1 said:


> I like it. Local too.





gh_estero said:


> Love my Outlaw! Probably will run you a bit more than $30 but this boat is badass. Runs and floats absurdly shallow. Very stable in comparison to some of the other boats in the class.
> View attachment 180017


That is one sweet skiff!! Drake makes some beautiful boats.


----------



## Gary240 (Jul 5, 2021)

Rocksteady1 said:


> Id fish mainly in the crystal coast area of NC. Not majorly big water. Weekends are worse lol.


I'm just getting into the inshore game and fish out of Emerald Isle mostly. Agreed, weekends are tough around here.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

MatthewAbbott said:


> And that somehow makes it acceptable? Because some high end skiffs leaks it’s cool?
> 
> Bahahahah!!!!


I wouldn't say it's alright, but it is in the mainstream and also par for the course for many *production *boat builders. However, flaming a man who openly states his boats are not built to be perfect, but meant to be fished, well then Harry must have fooled your friends into thinking they were buying a Chittum at 80% discount... But I seriously doubt it. He builds quality boats, though they are not perfect, they are perfect for catching fish.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Copahee Hound said:


> I wouldn't say it's alright, but it is in the mainstream and also par for the course for many *production *boat builders. However, flaming a man who openly states his boats are not built to be perfect, but meant to be fished, well then Harry must have fooled your friends into thinking they were buying a Chittum at 80% discount... But I seriously doubt it. He builds quality boats, though they are not perfect, they are perfect for catching fish.


Not flaming a guy for building a cheaper boat. 
That isn’t the issue. 

But, building/taking ownership of a boat that leaks is ridiculous and to claim it’s “ok” because other builders do it is asinine. I wouldn’t accept a boat that leaks. It doesn’t matter what the quality of the build is or how much you spent on it. If a Chittum leaks… take it back and get it fixed. Same with any manufacturer along the price/build quality gamut. It’s really a simple thing. Boats shouldn’t leak. Period.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

My 2006 BT leaked between the cap and the hull. Simple and permanent fix was some 5200 on the back 1/3 of the cap where it met the hull. Took about 20 minutes to do. I could have spent more time and energy griping about it. I personally know of a new, top tier, $80k skiff with some pretty major structural issues, so a little water coming through between the cap and hull that took 20 minutes to fix, doesn't ruffle my feathers, but everyone is different.


----------



## Rocksteady1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Gary240 said:


> I'm just getting into the inshore game and fish out of Emerald Isle mostly. Agreed, weekends are tough around here.


Nice man there are some good spots for sure around that island.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Harry has a good concept just not the best on walking the boat before delivery my old Evergladez had one of the trim tab screws only screwed about half way in that I caught. You would think he would take the time to walk the entire boat. Mine had no grab bar no gas tank and no center console basic hull trailer poling platform and tabs how long does it take to walk that boat before I get there? It was a dry boat though his design was spot on. I resild it a year later and recouped all my money thankfully.


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Popcorn time!

Anyway in this category I'd be waiting for simple and jc designs to get into production.


----------



## Gary240 (Jul 5, 2021)

Rocksteady1 said:


> Nice man there are some good spots for sure around that island.


Maybe we can link up sometime this fall.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

ZaneD said:


> The Outlaw would be my choice in that class of skiff.


Yep.


----------



## jcwoodard (Sep 19, 2020)

I am in the process of purchasing a Caimen with a tiller 60 suzuki. I think the total is just over 40k, but I had alot of options, but it is still simple - I think if I kept it bare bones with a 60 it would be in the mid 30s. Its the stuff that you add on that drives the price. I'm hoping to get it somtime maybe in September - early October. I was originally expecting it by early next year, but I am more than thrilled to be getting it this year. If you are still undecided by the time I get my boat, let me know, I live in Sneads Ferry and plan on getting more acquainted with the waters north of me, maybe we can go fishing one day and I'll let you drive it.


----------



## Rocksteady1 (Apr 14, 2020)

jcwoodard said:


> I am in the process of purchasing a Caimen with a tiller 60 suzuki. I think the total is just over 40k, but I had alot of options, but it is still simple - I think if I kept it bare bones with a 60 it would be in the mid 30s. Its the stuff that you add on that drives the price. I'm hoping to get it somtime maybe in September - early October. I was originally expecting it by early next year, but I am more than thrilled to be getting it this year. If you are still undecided by the time I get my boat, let me know, I live in Sneads Ferry and plan on getting more acquainted with the waters north of me, maybe we can go fishing one day and I'll let you drive it.


Will do I’ll send you a message.


----------



## Dben (Sep 20, 2020)

I picked up my Spear Evergladez from Harry on June 1st. Now that I’ve had over two months and 40 hours with it, I feel pretty comfortable saying that I’m completely satisfied with the boat I received for my money. 

The performance is killer; runs very dry even in Charleston harbor chop, tops out at as close to 40 that it doesn’t matter, poles easy and shallow.

I do not have any water intrusion issues. Finishing is not on par with HB or Chittum but I also didn’t pay HB or Chittum money. But I think I do have HB or Chittum performance in a simple boat that I can easily work on. 

I’d make the same decision if given the opportunity.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Gatorbig said:


> Popcorn time!
> 
> Anyway in this category I'd be waiting for simple and jc designs to get into production.


We gettin’ there now that baby girl is home!!!😉 My surgery is in 2 weeks and we are planning an unveiling of the 17 by end of September now! Hold on boys, bout’ to get real!🤙🏻


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Sabine micro if you are from a rocky/oyster area or also want to hunt out of it.


----------



## AGG (Jul 2, 2020)

Check out the Xplor X18


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

@Rocksteady1 any updates on your search? Asking for your sake but also in case you've stumbled across anything I've missed haha 😂


----------



## Rocksteady1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Cory Michner said:


> @Rocksteady1 any updates on your search? Asking for your sake but also in case you've stumbled across anything I've missed haha 😂


Nothing glaring. A buddy has a tiller caiman which is where the idea came from. I think emerger is where I’d be leaning right now.


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

Rocksteady1 said:


> Nothing glaring. A buddy has a tiller caiman which is where the idea came from. I think emerger is where I’d be leaning right now.


Roger that.


----------

